#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-22
<tonyyarusso> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-minnesota/   \o/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-23
 * Obsidian1723 later all.. time to jet. work is done.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-24
 * tonyyarusso hates LVM today
<sir_tyrion> Anyone travelling tonight?
<Obsidian1723> Only from work to home.
<sir_tyrion> I'm going up north so I was looking for advice. I will be going tomorrow morning instead
<sir_tyrion> I also submitted my idea:
<sir_tyrion> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26543/
<sir_tyrion> ^^
<Obsidian1723> check the MN DOT site.
<sir_tyrion> Yea everything turned purple on their map
<tonyyarusso> My siblings are, but not me.
<sir_tyrion> http://www.511mn.org/
<sir_tyrion> It is going to be freeeezing tomorrow and I don't know if that will be worse
<tonyyarusso> sir_tyrion: Our brainstorm category is more for things the LoCo will actually do, so unless you're planning to use a LoCo event to implement that idea (which is certainly a reasonable approach) one of the other categories would probably be better.
<sir_tyrion> Oh ok i'll take it down
<sir_tyrion> Hm I guess I can't, a mod will have to make it invalid
<tonyyarusso> ha, I wonder if that's me...
<sir_tyrion> I do have a kludge solution, but it is specific for me, I use my auth.log as a timecard
<ColinHarrington> haha, you aren't the only one..
<ColinHarrington> system logs, commit messages, email, calendar entries, chat messages, - constructs a good picture of what you accomplished in a day :-)
<sir_tyrion> Exactly. I was surprised to find that locking the workstation isn't logged.
<sir_tyrion> (to my knowledge :p )
<tonyyarusso> ha, we have a brainstorm with no moderators
 * tonyyarusso attempts to remedy
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-25
 * Obsidian1723 Happy Dead Bird On A Plate Day to everyone.....
 * Obsidian1723 Peace !! :)-
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-26
<tonyyarusso> Someone should fix their connection.
<Takyoji> Gah, I have yet to see Linux "in the wild", or more especially, in a school: http://mainelinux.com/video/linux-maine-schools
<Takyoji> Only times I believe I've seen a Linux installation was at a Mill's Fleet Farm (I believe) in Mankato, and a LiveCD Firefox (like Firefox v1 or so though) on some old systems at a coffee shop for public to use.
<Obsidian1723> Home Depot uses Linux too.
<tonyyarusso> and the University of Minnesota's Computer Science department
<Obsidian1723> right on
<Obsidian1723> anyone looking for work, this networking list may help out. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/Master%20Networking%20list%209-19-10.pdf
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-27
 * Obsidian1723 bbl all...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-28
<Takyoji> Trying to remember; wasn't there something as of Arduino in the metro previously, or an Arduino group or something?
<Takyoji> Event, group, whatever it was; couple months ago perhaps
<ColinHarrington> I'd love to know about that..
<ColinHarrington> working on an Arduino project at the moment
<Takyoji> ahh, intressant. What type of project exactly?
<ColinHarrington> multi-colored LEDs on an 88 key keyboard, affected by midi :-)
<ColinHarrington> I have a bunch of it prototyped but not with the full 52 LEDs or drilled into the keyboard yet.
<ColinHarrington> remind me to send a link when its done.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-23
<Takyoji> Just to make sure, everyone here knows of SOPA/PROTECT-IP, yes?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: yeah
<Takyoji> I just threw a reasonable donation at the EFF, in response to SOPA/PROTECT-IP still not being shot down yet
<Takyoji> Seen Viacom's video campaign in favor of SOPA?
<tonyyarusso> no
<Takyoji> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ElE2yXjO9M
 * Takyoji bugs tonyyarusso of the link
<Takyoji> Just gotta love how they put the whole 'American!' spin to it.
<tonyyarusso> Hey, it works for offense contractors.
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso is so unamerican, he's an enemy of the state! All the world's problems are his fault!
<Takyoji> :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-25
<Takyoji> Any Ubuntu channel relating to hardware/'drivers'/etc?
<Takyoji> Anyone else notice that Totem can't really play anything anymore in 11.10, even with ubuntu-restricted-extras and more installed?
<Takyoji> and I've got The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly of Gstreamer.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: #ubuntu would be the place for driver issues.
<Takyoji> Because there's a Bluetooth dongle-thing-a-ma-jig that doesn't work, and isn't really detected properly as I notice in dmesg, and was wondering if there's any way I can help make it work
<Takyoji> but I figure anything Bluetooth is typically nearly impossible to work with, as of receivers/transmitters
<Takyoji> http://www.targus.com/us/productdetail.aspx?regionId=7&sku=ACB10US1&PageName=Cables%20&%20Hubs%20Accessories%20by%20Targus&productCategoryId=11&bucketTypeId=0&searchedTerms=&navlevel1=products&cp=&bannertxt=Cables%20%26%20Hubs%20Accessories
<tonyyarusso> You can buy a supported Bluetooth dongle :P
<Takyoji> Or I can be that irritating customer that's bugging the company occasionally, to make theme actually do something or expose information. :P
<Takyoji> to make them*
<tonyyarusso> true
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-27
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: Awkward, apparently my issue with the USB Bluetooth adapter is that it wasn't working on a specific USB port, the dmesg output was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749752/
